# Black Woman, 18 Set On Fire By A Group Of White Men In Wisconsin



## vevster (Jun 26, 2020)

On Wednesday (June 24), a Black woman in Madison, Wisconsin reportedly suffered third-degree burns after four white men threw lighter fluid and a lighter at her face while she was in her car. Speaking with Madison 365, 18-year-old EMT Althea Bernstein said the assailants yelled a racial slur at her before the attack.

“I was listening to some music at a stoplight and then all of a sudden I heard someone yell the N-word really loud,” she told the outlet. “I turned my head to look and somebody’s throwing lighter fluid on me. And then they threw a lighter at me, and my neck caught on fire and I tried to put it out, but I brushed it up onto my face. I got it out and then I just blasted through the red light... I just felt like I needed to get away. So I drove through the red light and just kept driving until I got to my brother’s [home].”

According to the outlet, Bernstein’s mother drove her to the hospital later that day, where the hospital staff identified the liquid on her face and neck as lighter fluid. A police incident report says the men used a spray bottle to spray the lighter fluid onto Bernstein’s face.

“At first I didn’t even believe what had happened,” she said. “I grew up in Madison, on the East side, and my dad would take me to the Farmer’s Market every weekend, on those same streets. It just felt so weird to have these really happy memories there, and then now to have this memory that sort of ruined all of the childhood memories. I never really knew someone could hate you just by looking at you. They didn’t know me. I didn’t know them. I was just driving my car and minding my own business.”

https://media.nbcwashington.com/2019/09/Althea-Bernstein.gif?resize=850,478


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 26, 2020)

Just incase yall can't tell...the war has started. Protect you and yours by any means necessary. Between the Rona and the racism 2K20 is a year we all gone remember.


----------



## vevster (Jun 26, 2020)

How can you be so evil?  That poor girl!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 26, 2020)

Wisconsin, I definitely believe it. Poor girl. I hope it heels without permanent damage.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 26, 2020)

Is it too soon to ask why she went to the hospital later that day? I understand her not driving there immediately because she was running on adrenaline but I don't understand why her brother didn't drive her there immediately or call 911?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 26, 2020)

Trump was just in Wisconsin so...


I want that piece of #%& caught immediately.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 26, 2020)

vevster said:


> How can you be so evil?  That poor girl!


Sadly it's not the first or last time evil has been done to us just for existing ...

Monsters


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 26, 2020)

Delayed emotional response due to dissociation? People react to trauma so differently...





Black Ambrosia said:


> Is it too soon to ask why she went to the hospital later that day? I understand her not driving there immediately because she was running on adrenaline but I don't understand why her brother didn't drive her there immediately or call 911?


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 27, 2020)

I hope they die in a fire


----------



## Kanky (Jun 27, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> Just incase yall can't tell...the war has started. Protect you and yours by any means necessary. Between the Rona and the racism 2K20 is a year we all gone remember.


This!  Ammo has been in short supply lately because white people are buying it like crazy. Yeehawdists are literally waiting outside the gun store on delivery days to have first crack at it.


----------



## kikigirl (Jun 27, 2020)

Kanky said:


> This!  Ammo has been in short supply lately because white people are buying it like crazy. Yeehawdists are literally waiting outside the gun store on delivery days to have first crack at it.



DH keeps slipping with this issue of gun ownership. Gotta get our own license STAT.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 28, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> Delayed emotional response due to dissociation? People react to trauma so differently...


I believe that and I'm not blaming her or suggesting there's anything suspicious about her attack. It's just weird that at least 2 other people saw her (brother and mom) and she's a first responder and she didn't get care immediately.


----------



## vevster (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## discodumpling (Jun 28, 2020)

^^ Somebody gotta step up for the biracials. Good on yah Megs. Im definitely interested in the follow up and hope they catch the idiots involved. 
Me and mine are patiently waiting for justice for #BreonnaTaylor and too many other names I'm not gonna list here.


----------



## Transformer (Jun 28, 2020)

Kanky said:


> This!  Ammo has been in short supply lately because white people are buying it like crazy. Yeehawdists are literally waiting outside the gun store on delivery days to have first crack at it.



Yep, we are told if you don’t come on delivery day....forget about it.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jun 28, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> ^^ Somebody gotta step up for the biracials. Good on yah Megs. Im definitely interested in the follow up and hope they catch the idiots involved.
> *Me and mine *are patiently waiting for justice for #BreonnaTaylor and too many other names I'm not gonna list here.



Have you seen her parents? She was Black on the day she was attacked. We have to stop this. I'm sad for you.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jun 28, 2020)

Gin&Tonic said:


> Have you seen her parents? She was Black on the day she was attacked. We have to stop this. I'm sad for you.


I don't think she was talking about the offenders.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jun 28, 2020)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I don't think she was talking about the offenders.


She was talking about the victim. Her post was clear.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jun 28, 2020)

Gin&Tonic said:


> She was talking about the victim. Her post was clear.


My mistake.   I thought she was talking about the "rescuers"--the helpers.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 28, 2020)

This is one of my worst fears. Fire or acid being thrown in my face, deliberately. It's such a cowardly and horrible act and I agree with @UmSumayyah.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my I did not originally catch the shade thrown in that post.  I actually had to read it again a couple of times before understanding why y'all were upset.


Actually I was wondering if the op had changed the title as I had read the exact same story on the news feed was titled Biracial Woman...


At any rate, all melanated people of color, no matter which shade, ethnicity or nationality are being attacked.

I think it would be cold blooded to not be outraged for this young girl  because she is biracial.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 28, 2020)

I am actually more concerned about the trend I am seeing using the Black LGBTQ community to overshadow the BLM movement. I feel it is a sneaky strategy by the white LGBTQ s to advance their agenda that at its heart could care less about BLM and are just as racist as those the BLM is fighting against.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 28, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> I am actually more concerned about the trend I am seeing using the Black LGBTQ community to overshadow the BLM movement. I feel it is a sneaky strategy by the white LGBTQ s to advance their agenda that at its heart could care less about BLM and are just as racist as those the BLM is fighting against.


 
I agree.
I saw a commercial last night on YouTube about BLM, but it was Pride themed. And then this morning an article was on my newsfeed:

“Why queer rights and black rights are inseparable”

https://apple.news/ArBmLDmQZQF2JGYkO9bQB8A


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 28, 2020)

@Theresamonet   Yes! I saw that article and another one before that. What tipped me off at first was a pic of some white celebrity showing up to a protest with a BLM poster with BLM letters small and a giant rainbow next to it and she was wearing a shirt with a rainbow LGBTQ on it.  That really bugged me because the longer I looked at the pic, the more obvious it became she was not a BLM supporter at all and was only there to advance a different agenda.

There was another article after that one that was celebrating the "Revolution" of  LGBTQ. It just seemed to be a way to take over BLM while simultaneously putting BLM on yhe backburner.

This would not be the first time either.  It seems every time the BLM gets traction, it bets pushed to the side by the LGBTQ. 

Tbis would not be as frustrating if the ones benefitting MOST from the LGBTQ movement were 'minorities', but we already know who the true driving force behind that movememnt is.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 29, 2020)

Your post reminded me of one of my professors telling me that the LGBTQ’s movement’s leaders being one of the most racist group he had come across. He is gay and black and grew up in the 60’s





Reinventing21 said:


> @Theresamonet   Yes! I saw that article and another one before that. What tipped me off at first was a pic of some white celebrity showing up to a protest with a BLM poster with BLM letters small and a giant rainbow next to it and she was wearing a shirt with a rainbow LGBTQ on it.  That really bugged me because the longer I looked at the pic, the more obvious it became she was not a BLM supporter at all and was only there to advance a different agenda.
> 
> There was another article after that one that was celebrating the "Revolution" of  LGBTQ. It just seemed to be a way to take over BLM while simultaneously putting BLM on yhe backburner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 29, 2020)

Yeah there was some black trans mess on last Friday on the news where they said something like the trans movement was at the center of the BLM movement from its inception and I had to shut the TV off with a quickness. How selfish can you be?!


----------



## guudhair (Jun 29, 2020)

There was also a Black Trans Lives Matter 30-minute segment on TV the other day.  The commercial was saying, “if your feminist doesn’t include transwomen, then you’re not a feminist” or something along those lines.

There’s also petition to have a Christopher Columbus statue replaced by a Black transwoman activist.


----------



## vevster (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## mensa (Jun 29, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> I am actually more concerned about the trend I am seeing using the Black LGBTQ community to overshadow the BLM movement. I feel it is a sneaky strategy by the white LGBTQ s to advance their agenda that at its heart could care less about BLM and are just as racist as those the BLM is fighting against.


I totally agree with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 29, 2020)

Imma need the gay and trans contingent of Black folks to fall back and sit in our collective Blackness while we work out this police brutality and racism situations. Like seriously wait your turn!! I promise you gone benefit off the gains of the collective. We can diversify after we secure these basic demands for our humanity.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 29, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> I am actually more concerned about the trend I am seeing using the Black LGBTQ community to overshadow the BLM movement. I feel it is a sneaky strategy by the white LGBTQ s to advance their agenda that at its heart could care less about BLM and are just as racist as those the BLM is fighting against.


We should be...i noticed it creeping in into our policy.  The word being used is "marginalized women" this term includes 'all' women.trans..LGBTQ .etc etc..


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 29, 2020)

SpiritJunkie said:


> We should be...i noticed it creeping in into our policy.  The word being used is "marginalized women" this term includes 'all' women.trans..LGBTQ .etc etc..


BLM wants to dismantle cisgender privilege and uplifts especially trans black women.  It's on their official website.

I don't think it's fair to say the movement is being co-opted.  This is a huge part of how they define themselves, and what anyone who supports them is agreeing to.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 29, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> Imma need the gay and trans contingent of Black folks to fall back and sit in our collective Blackness while we work out this police brutality and racism situations. Like seriously wait your turn!! I promise you gone benefit off the gains of the collective. We can diversify after we secure these basic demands for our humanity.




^^^This.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 29, 2020)

I understand the need to jump in to add in the extra layer, BUT honestly, whites are jumping at the opportunity to switch the focus from BLM to LGBTQ and Black LGBTQ are falling for it and making it so easy for whites to strip the full power of BLM before it csn take effect, just handing whites a way to escape BLM.


People's memory is so short!  How many times have Blacks started civil change only for everyone but Blacks to truly benefit from it?

IMO Black LGBTQ need to focus on race first, let the momentum for BLM get fully established with clear goals for societal change for Black people first.  Race is what people notice first before sexuality.

I am not saying to leave them out or allow them to continue to be discriminated against for their sexuality.

I AM saying/warning against making the Black LGBTQ the face of the BLM Movement when it is just now getting off the ground.

BLM---> Black LGBTQ ---->LGBTQ---> white LGBTQ---> What BLM Movement?

See how that trend works?


----------



## kikigirl (Jun 30, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> I understand the need to jump in to add in the extra layer, BUT honestly, whites are jumping at the opportunity to switch the focus from BLM to LGBTQ and Black LGBTQ are falling for it and making it so easy for whites to strip the full power of BLM before it csn take effect, just handing whites a way to escape BLM.
> 
> 
> People's memory is so short!  How many times have Blacks started civil change only for everyone but Blacks to truly benefit from it?
> ...



skip steps two and three. Last week a white gay colleague shone his teeth to share “his thoughts about Defunding the Police.” Management fast-tracked it, and senior LGBTQ management sent emails to encourage everyone to join the virtual presentation, which was to be followed by smaller group chats. Shockingly, they didn’t contact any of the 3 Black colleagues working there.

So yes, a white cisgender gay man can silence Black voices on Black topics and it gets upper approval.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 30, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> I understand the need to jump in to add in the extra layer, BUT honestly, whites are jumping at the opportunity to switch the focus from BLM to LGBTQ and Black LGBTQ are falling for it and making it so easy for whites to strip the full power of BLM before it csn take effect, just handing whites a way to escape BLM.
> 
> 
> People's memory is so short!  How many times have Blacks started civil change only for everyone but Blacks to truly benefit from it?
> ...


Contact BLM. Trans ness is important to them.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 30, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> I understand the need to jump in to add in the extra layer, BUT honestly, whites are jumping at the opportunity to switch the focus from BLM to LGBTQ and Black LGBTQ are falling for it and making it so easy for whites to strip the full power of BLM before it csn take effect, just handing whites a way to escape BLM.
> 
> 
> People's memory is so short!  How many times have Blacks started civil change only for everyone but Blacks to truly benefit from it?
> ...


I thought that the founders (or two of them) are lesbians.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 30, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> I am actually more concerned about the trend I am seeing using the Black LGBTQ community to overshadow the BLM movement. I feel it is a sneaky strategy by the white LGBTQ s to advance their agenda that at its heart could care less about BLM and are just as racist as those the BLM is fighting against.


The LGBT movement has piggybacked on the work of black people and the Civil Rights Movement from the beginning. I initially said that it didn’t benefit black people to have their image tied to that of another even less popular minority. But the LGBT mafia gets things done and they’ve become popular. They have much better PR than black folks. If they can manage to get police reform handled then let them. They want reparations for gay people, and that will be hard politically without also doing reparations for black people.


----------



## kikigirl (Jun 30, 2020)

Kanky said:


> The LGBT movement has piggybacked on the work of black people and the Civil Rights Movement from the beginning. I initially said that it didn’t benefit black people to have their image tied to that of another even less popular minority. But the LGBT mafia gets things done and they’ve become popular. They have much better PR than black folks. If they can manage to get police reform handled then let them. They want reparations for gay people, and that will be hard politically without also doing reparations for black people.



Problem is, they can’t speak FOR us because they don’t really care. 

As usual whiteness will take care of itself, leaving Black folks in the dust.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 30, 2020)

Sigh. This is tricky, but I don't see why these two movements can't co exist as in create TWO movements: Black Lives Matter and BLACK LGBTQ Rights so that the focus on Black is not lost and so easily co opted by white gay activists and especially by racist gay whites.

Both Black groups can publically support each other while simulataneously stating the specific goals for each group, thereby letting everyone know that these are TWO BLACK forces to be reckoned with that will not be overtaken and appropriated as in the past.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 30, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> Sigh. This is tricky, but I don't see why these two movements can't co exist as in create TWO movements: Black Lives Matter and BLACK LGBTQ Rights so that the focus on Black is not lost and so easily co opted by white gay activists and especially by racist gay whites.
> 
> Both Black groups can publically support each other while simulataneously stating the specific goals for each group, thereby letting everyone know that these are TWO BLACK forces to be reckoned with that will not be overtaken and appropriated as in the past.


Could be but that is not how BLM is set up.  It specifically constructs itself as opposing a cisgender norm and emphasizing mtf trans.

In this way, black organizations seem to be unique.

Go to the NAACP page and see that they are not focused only on black people.

Go to the Urban League and see the same.

Then go to any other racial/ethnic group's page  and see how they center themselves, period.  

Can't be irritated by people appropriating your movement or harnessing your energy for their own ends when you insist on designing yourself to be used.


----------



## kikigirl (Jun 30, 2020)

UmSumayyah said:


> Could be but that is not how BLM is set up.  It specifically constructs itself as opposing a cisgender norm and emphasizing mtf trans.
> 
> In this way, black organizations seem to be unique.
> 
> ...


It’s as if it’s taboo or too daring to only focus on Black matters or people in any discussion. Maybe we think we won’t have enough appeal, support or leverage. But then it’s a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 30, 2020)

kikigirl said:


> It’s as if it’s taboo or too daring to only focus on Black matters or people in any discussion. Maybe we think we won’t have enough appeal, support or leverage. But then it’s a self-fulfilling prophecy.


La Raza (I can never remember what they are called now), and these other groups have been boldly for themselves since day one and they don't have our numbers (until recently in the case of Latinos) nor our key role in shaping the history and culture of America.  So when did this lack of focus start, who is responsible and will a significant percentage of AA (or Black Americans generally) demand that these organizations narrow their focus?  Working for everyone while others work only for themselves is a recipe for the continuous delivery of Ls.


----------



## Layluh (Jun 30, 2020)

UmSumayyah said:


> La Raza (I can never remember what they are called now), and these other groups have been boldly for themselves since day one and they don't have our numbers (until recently in the case of Latinos) nor our key role in shaping the history and culture of America.  So when did this lack of focus start, who is responsible and will a significant percentage of AA (or Black Americans generally) demand that these organizations narrow their focus?  Working for everyone while others work only for themselves is a recipe for the continuous delivery of Ls.


Speaking of that...I read yesterday on a reddit discussion board that ALL LIVES MATTER was actually coined by hispanics but ended up being co-opted by white supremacists. Which I found verrry interesting. Apparently, it's because they felt they were being ignored in favor of us. But I'm like fool, whatever we do is going to automatically benefit yall cause they lump us together anyway.

But I couldn't find anything stating that what that person said is actually true. But I don't doubt it, seeing as they are extremely racist.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jul 1, 2020)

Layluh said:


> Speaking of that...I read yesterday on a reddit discussion board that ALL LIVES MATTER was actually coined by hispanics but ended up being co-opted by white supremacists. Which I found verrry interesting. Apparently, it's because they felt they were being ignored in favor of us. But I'm like fool, whatever we do is going to automatically benefit yall cause they lump us together anyway.
> 
> But I couldn't find anything stating that what that person said is actually true. But I don't doubt it, seeing as they are extremely racist.


My workplace is getting dragged on social media like most companies that have wronged black folks In the not so distant past. We’re having internal discussions on how to move forward & one of my Latina staff stated that they are getting left out... welp! Even my white president brushed her off.. this is about black people Young lady .. but at the same time pushing all women agenda...Let’s see how this all pans out


----------



## Layluh (Jul 1, 2020)

SpiritJunkie said:


> My workplace is getting dragged on social media like most companies that have wronged black folks In the not so distant past. We’re having internal discussions on how to move forward & one of my Latina staff stated that they are getting left out... welp! Even my white president brushed her off.. this is about black people Young lady .. but at the same time pushing all women agenda...Let’s see how this all pans out



Saw this come across my feed. They need to get they own ish.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 2, 2020)

vevster said:


>


I pray she heals completely.   They must have known her and plotted this.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 2, 2020)

kikigirl said:


> DH keeps slipping with this issue of gun ownership. Gotta get our own license STAT.



You should hurry. Gun sales are at record high since the pandemic shutdown and riots started. 

Keep in mind that the police will be “defunded” whether or not BLM is successful. There will be budget cuts across the board because of what this pandemic shutdown has done to the economy. Crime rates will rise, as they always do when there is increased poverty.


----------



## kikigirl (Jul 2, 2020)

Kanky said:


> You should hurry. Gun sales are at record high since the pandemic shutdown and riots started.
> 
> Keep in mind that the police will be “defunded” whether or not BLM is successful. There will be budget cuts across the board because of what this pandemic shutdown has done to the economy. Crime rates will rise, as they always do when there is increased poverty.



DH just made appointments to the dealer. The lines are loooong there too. 

In the meantime, we’ll study for and take this handgun safety certificate.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 8, 2020)

SpiritJunkie said:


> My workplace is getting dragged on social media like most companies that have wronged black folks In the not so distant past. We’re having internal discussions on how to move forward & one of my Latina staff stated that they are getting left out... welp! Even my white president brushed her off.. this is about black people Young lady .. but at the same time pushing all women agenda...Let’s see how this all pans out



They have yet to understand that they need to do exactly what Black folks did and start a movement, organize a protest or something. Complaining about it on social media, about how much no one is marching for So-and-so...well where are your Latino/Hispanic leaders? Why arent they asking THEM?


----------

